# OFG Window Decals



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Does the OGF have any of those white decals available? Would be interested in picking up a couple for the boat and truck. Thanks :B


----------



## osteo (Feb 8, 2014)

decals www.ogfoutfitters.com


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry, I'm talking about the one that says Team OGF with the fish & www.ohiogamefishing.com on it. Seen it on a few boats on the water. would like to pick up a few.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Not sure, but kinda curious myself. When I got a new truck last year, I remember not being able to find them on here anymore, and having to settle for one of those small oval stickers.


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Me to, I just got a couple of the new ones for now.


----------



## reelman70 (Mar 2, 2014)

just wondering if anyone has been fishing at mosquito thought about going this friday


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I would definitely pick up an Old Style sticker for my truck if they have them...


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Scum_Frog said:


> I would definitely pick up an Old Style sticker for my truck if they have them...


You and me both! I miss not having one of those on my truck; that little oval one just doesn't cut it!!


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

We all need to get on OGF to re-introduce the old decal. I bet we can get some traction on this. The web-site is very popular now. Why won't they? Yes that oval one is pretty lame!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

That's the reason i don't have one. PLEASE bring back the old style.


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I had the old one on my kayak but don't like the new ones. Please bring back the old ones 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

SO are they gonna bring them back if so I would like one for my truck


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Same here!!!!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Lets keep this thread alive, in hopes that it brings them back!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Shakedown where you at? U had an old one on my truck but sold it and don't like the new ones either.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm in, need a couple myself, let's get cuttin fella's, Mike


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

I want me some stickers! 
Would be nice to pull in parking lot and see one on another vehicle. Nice way to meet and say hello.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Agreed I want one


----------



## Youngda (Mar 19, 2012)

I would also like one of the older styles.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I will take 2. One for the truck and one for the kayak


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm guessing he has a box or two of the oval style that has to be sold first, but it would be nice to hear a reason straight from the source.... shakedown ???


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't think I have seen the old style, does anyone have a pic of one. Want to support OGF with one on boat and truck but don't like the oval ones.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The decal is 5 in. x 9 in.
http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h320/rjrcplus2/OGFDecal_zps30ba84e3.jpg


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

I would think it has to do with weeding of the text in the old logo and the time it would take to produce one of the old decals vs. one of the new ones. It can be tough to get all the middle pieces out of all the little "A's" and "O's" when the text is small like on the bottom line of text.


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

I dont know why. ...but when I first looked at the pic I thought it was a dolphin on the decal. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

the website on the old stickers is what I am talking about.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I know we switched suppliers...so chances are good that's why you no longer see the old style window decal. I'll put in a good word for you guys & see what happens.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Net said:


> I know we switched suppliers...so chances are good that's why you no longer see the old style window decal. I'll put in a good word for you guys & see what happens.


Please do.. Every one wants one


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

me too..Don't like the new style.....reminds me of the old Sohio logo...Some of us older guys will recall this gas station

would buy 3 if its the olds ones ...Maybe we can see how many folks would order the old style and put in a order. This way it may be worth his while to run a few


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I'd get two of the old style...and probably a third if there was a dark blue or black version.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

I would order 4 of old ones


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd order one if not two for sure.....actually i'd order two for sure. Maybe three might put one on the ice fishing sled!


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

I'd take at least 2, maybe more !!!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I would also buy a few!


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey net any word on the decals?


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

I would put the old one on my trucks and boat. I am not a fan of the new ones. They look like "soccermom" stickers to me.


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

According to Shakedown the current supplier isn't impressing him lately and the Old Style decal is no longer in production. SO...I say have a clearance / fire-sale on all OFG merchandise, find a new supplier who can give us want we want. Find a printer who can print decals when orders come in? Worth the wait and and additional cost. JMO. FISH ON! :B


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

Do you have a PIC of the old Style in digital that can be used to make them with I have a contact in the digital printing business that just might be able to make these if you want to let me try


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm working on getting these reintroduced. Beware fellas any non ogf vendor selling these for profit is subject to copyright issues...not good!


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

ShakeDown said:


> I'm working on getting these reintroduced. Beware fellas any non ogf vendor selling these for profit is subject to copyright issues...not good!


Wow, and I thought I was helping. I am not selling nor do I make any decals just so you know


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

cumminsmoke said:


> Wow, and I thought I was helping. I am not selling nor do I make any decals just so you know


You may not be making them or selling them but you did say that you had a guy make you a bootleg copy.

That's no better than going out on the street corner and knowingly buying knock off Nike shoes out of the back of a van.

Support OGF and buy their merchandise! 

If there is something that they had in the past and don't now get ahold of Shakedown and ask him about the item.

I agree, I liked the older version of the logo better myself. Maybe if enough people speak up he will change it back.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

SlabSlayR said:


> You may not be making them or selling them but you did say that you had a guy make you a bootleg copy.
> 
> That's no better than going out on the street corner and knowingly buying knock off Nike shoes out of the back of a van.
> 
> ...


I suppose you are right and didn't think it through. If and when they come available again on here I will make sure I buy one. In my mind I was advertising a great site and showing my support by having a decal on my boat but I didn't think about the "bootleg" or however it may be called.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I purchased two of the old style. Put one on my Xterra and gave one to another member to put on his boat. Love the sticker for two reasons. Reason one, it's fun to be part of this community. Reason two, it's REAL easy to find my car in the parking lot.

Absolutely hate the new ones. Bring 'em back, Brandon. Bring 'em back!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I just hate seeing you guys paying 35 for something that should cost 5. That and we have no quality control on how the name is represented. 

My goal is to commission someone to make them that can change the fish part of the logo to bass eye cat crappie etc so it'll represent what you fish for


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

That would be awesome!


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Now your talking Shakedown. I like that idea you have with the fish part. Hopefully you can get something going so we can purchase for this season. I think you got enough support that orders should not be a problem. FISH ON!
:B


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Sounds Awesome Brandon!


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Any update on these shakedown???


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I would love to buy 3,or 4 for my truck, car, and my yak and may be put one on my wife's car but that mite just get me killed lol


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Any movement on this subject Shakedown? I think we have plenty of interest to sport a new and improved OGF Logo. Fish ON!:B


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm in for 2


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Count me in for a few. I have one of the new styles but after 2 years it's starting to wrinkle around the edges bad and looks even more hidious


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah actually. We'll be bringing back the original team OGF design to start off. Otherwise, I'm trying to find a graphic artist who can make me us some vector fish species images that will jive with the original layout. 

I'd expect the original design to be available online within the next week, and will post here first!


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking forward to the re-introduction.... "Hooah"


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Sweet. My truck and boat both need one of these.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Welp that didn't last long...just canned our merch guy for good. Looking for someone that is willing to do stickers to start, then hats/shirts down the road. PM me if you or yours are in the business and want the work. I know some guys eager to fill the role, but would prefer to keep it in the OGF family if possible.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Still waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CrappieCody (Jan 16, 2014)

I payed for the largest decal on there the big oval one and I've been waiting since the beginning of June when I ordered it, so I'm hoping I'm not just out my $15 I emailed the address that PayPal had but never got a response and now it's to late for paypal to get involved I believe


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Cody please PM me your order number and paypal confirmation. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey mod. Any word on new stickers.


----------



## CBR Knight (Aug 26, 2014)

ShakeDown, pm me. I can help you guys out.


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

ShakeDown, any movement on the OGF decals? I'm sure many are wondering.
Thanks


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is what my OGF decal looks like on my car. 

This pic was taken at a fish-camp I had at Burr Oak State Park in 2008 or 2009.


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

osteo said:


> decals www.ogfoutfitters.com


Link doesn't work for me........


----------



## Capt'n_coke (Sep 24, 2014)

Link is not working.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

R they available?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm interested in the old decals. This site is a real asset. Would like to carry on the feeling of good will in the field. The decals would help to promote this. 
Just posting this to keep up the interest.


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Do we have any possibilities on getting a new OGF decal yet? This thread has been running since February and there seems to be plenty of interest. Hopefully with the season coming to an end we can get one for 2015. Also the link to the OGF gear doesn't seem to be working? Shakedown....can we get an update?
Thanks


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

id also be in for thea few of the decals


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

psjmk1 said:


> Do we have any possibilities on getting a new OGF decal yet? This thread has been running since February and there seems to be plenty of interest. Hopefully with the season coming to an end we can get one for 2015. Also the link to the OGF gear doesn't seem to be working? Shakedown....can we get an update?
> 
> Thanks



Seconded 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

Third-ed.....er somethun like that! LOL


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd take one or two


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

5th 

Sorry for the delay guys...I've had a lot more that usual on my plate the last few months. That and I'm trying to find someone worthy of creating us a new fresh TEAM OGF design.

These will be available after new years, and I do appreciate your patience!!


----------



## Capt'n_coke (Sep 24, 2014)

Okay great. Thanks for the update.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Definitely want one! Just got my new truck and it needs a decal! Let us know Brandon! Got a lot of OGF support here which is amazing!


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

I could use some for a few vehicles that I have also....


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

This would make them so much easier.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

print em up i got a lonely rear window on my rig that could use one of those!!!


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks good....let's get them going before Spring 2015.!!!


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah,id love a new ogf hoodie......


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Just a thought not sure if anyone has looked into cafe press. You could put the OGF logo on just about anything without having to have minimum order or inventory on hand. You design the logo or they can for a fee and you decide what to put it on. they have a base price for whatever item you choose and you choose the mark up price you seel it at. You keep the money above base price they leep the base price money and make and ship the item to customer who ordered it. I used to use it for my online gaming clan when I ran one for Call Of Duty United Offensive and also had items made when my back piece tattoo was finished. Just a thought to help out cutting down time and stress worrying about all the set up and all.

http://www.cafepress.com/


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

There is a post by Shakedown early on that warned about Copyright laws. Check on it before taking this too far.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Well the only one who would be taking it anywhere would be the OGF owners/staff which is the way the message should of read since the proceeds will benifit OGF as it should be


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

smokingbarrel said:


> Just a thought not sure if anyone has looked into cafe press. You could put the OGF logo on just about anything without having to have minimum order or inventory on hand. You design the logo or they can for a fee and you decide what to put it on. they have a base price for whatever item you choose and you choose the mark up price you seel it at. You keep the money above base price they leep the base price money and make and ship the item to customer who ordered it. I used to use it for my online gaming clan when I ran one for Call Of Duty United Offensive and also had items made when my back piece tattoo was finished. Just a thought to help out cutting down time and stress worrying about all the set up and all.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/


JMHO.... regarding cafepress.....

I see TONS of shirt designs advertised by cafepress that I would LOVE to order but I won't wear a T-shirt (long or short sleeve) without a shirt pocket. That's where my cell phone lives and I must have a place for my pen! 

I have asked and checked numerous times with them and there's no pocket-T offered! (although a response from them stated that it was the originator's decision as to what shirts to offer.... I attempted to design a shirt and there was NO pocket-T available)

Anything on the back of a hoodie is mostly covered by the hood when it's down so that's kinda pointless too..... 

In the grand scheme of things I guess that's a good thing..... I'd spend a small fortune if they did offer pocket T's !! 

Just thought I'd add my opinion here too.... I'd LOVE to get some OGF decals and shirts too!


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

Just Cruz n's response is exactly why I would not want the OGF business. Not meaning to offend anyone but there is no way I could possibly make any money with free shipping and the tiny runs of specialized shirts (pocket t-shirts) Pocket t's are a pain to print. The only reason I posted a picture of the sticker was to show how it could look if it was simplified. The website wording is too small and a pain to weed out from my standpoint. I know everyone wants cool stuff and also for a decent price but those 2 things often do not go together. I feel for Brandon on this stuff.


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Can someone give us an update on the OGF decals? It's only been a year since this thread started. I know with schedules, suppliers, T & C to be worked out etc, etc...but what the hay, we have a lot of support out here. I know I'm good for 4 decals, (boat, truck, few spares). Let us know. Spring is just around the corner. Thanks and Fish ON! 
:T for :B


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Does anyone know what the old 5x9" decals were priced at? I'm designing some to submit to the OGF staff but I'm trying to keep it cheap for everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I got mine 4 or 5 yrs ago and I think I paid 5 bucks?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah they were $5 to 6$ depending on the year...


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Any updates?....or do we need to forget about getting any New Old style decals?


----------



## Scubasam (Mar 4, 2015)

Can we order decals or flags?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I've contacted 2 vendors that could potentially work. Should know the details here in the next few weeks


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

This guy makes a lot of fishing decals. He is also a die hard fisherman. I don't know him personally but he has an excellent YouTube channel and a good Facebook page to follow. http://www.richmondsigns.com/


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well? Spring is here..Do we have a OGF Decal yet?


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Would be nice to get a Decal...Love this site and what better then to show support for OGF...any progress on finding someone to produce a simple decal?


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

whats the word on decals or flags


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

This may get me flamed but oh well..... I'm a big boy... 

I love this site and have found that it's one of the BEST resources as do MANY others I'm sure! This site is so great because of it's members and it will even get better as new members join. One of the best ways to garner new attention and members is to get the name/logo out there for like-minded people to see. 

With that in mind.... I guess this needs to be asked and hopefully it gets an answer. The merchandise site hasn't been up for the better part of a year and while I'd love to support the OGF be purchasing shirts/hoodies/etc I"d REALLY like to get several decals! 

Is anyone actively seeking a source for these decals? 

In July '14 it was "expect the original design to be available online within the next week"

In November '14 it was "will be available after New Years"

In mid-March '15 it was "should know details in the next few weeks"

I can't imagine that there's not one place out there that can make handle these! If Shake or whoever else is in charge of this is too busy I'm SURE there are others that would be happy to donate some time toward it!

I have a commercial vinyl plotter so I understand that small cut vinyl decals with the weeding, release tape, etc along with set-up charges for die-cut decals can be cost prohibitive (although for a couple of nice decals I'd be willing to pay $20+ or so as I'm sure others would)... 

BUT why not look into printed decals or even window clings that are printed?? There's hundreds of printers who will take any logo and print however many you desire..... 

Maybe I'm just too stupid to understand... I dunno....


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm also right now working on getting some decals for us. 
Hang in there... !%


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Just getting my vote in. I'd go for some vinyl cling type decals in the old style. Black/dark Grey colors. Also would love a pennant style flag for the boat antenna. I know a guy...


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm starting to think it's like the sign behind the bar... It says:
Free beer tomorrow!"
Unfortunately the sign is still up when you go in the next day...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruminator has secured the vendor and the order will be placed here shortly.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Awesome! I hope you guys are getting a bunch. I've got a feeling they'll go quick!


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Prebook me for at least three...lol been a long time coming. Will be nice having them. Thx


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah sorry about the delays guys...with the tournament and site changes I had to put stickers on the back burner.

Complete props to Ruminator for taking the lead. He's as stand up as a guy gets and I'm sure the quality and order fulfillment will follow suit!


----------



## gw2kpro (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd like a decal. Where do I order them?


----------



## Just Cruz N (Jun 1, 2013)

gw2kpro said:


> I'd like a decal. Where do I order them?


A question that has eluded us for a LONG Time.....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/index.php?threads/280204/


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would like a couple also


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys, you can now go to the stickied thread: just click on this link >
*Team OGF Stickers Available Here* or by clicking back a page. Its at the top.


----------

